# A different kind of "coat change"..



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

She looks smashing in that coat! You also have done a great job with her "lumi look." She is one classy girl!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Very stylish. She is a cutie.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Soooo cute....looks like she loves her new coat too


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

She looks so cute. Can't believe how much the dye is gone already?!?!? How long did it look bright? How often do you bathe her?

Rebecca


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

How very well-dressed Lumi is! So cute!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

oh my goodness. everytime I see her I scream inside :O  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is a little girls dream dog!!!!!! 

and a big girls too....


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

So stylish! That little jacket fits her personality perfectly.  She's always so cute...I always love seeing her pics!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you, everyone! It does really suit her and she does like it! She wore it out of the store and knew she looked good! Hahaha

Pgr8dnlvr, she's so in need of a touch up! I'm hesitant because I only want to do her mane/tail/feet and I'm a little worried I'll mess up and dye her body, too! Her mane is still colorful (the flash on my camera always washes her out!), but her feet and tail - while not technically white - might as well be! I give her a full bath every 5-10 days, depending on how dirty she does or doesn't get. I actually gave her a bath today and took a better pic. When you can see the pink mane meet the white face and body it pops more, but those feet and tail are still a joke! Hahaha

Oh, and I dyed her on March 4th, when it looked like this:










This is ten days (and 1 bath) later:










And this is two weeks (1 or 2 baths, can't remember) after that:










And this is today, which is just over a week (and 1 bath) later:










So that's about 5 weeks and 4 baths. It's hard to catch the true color with my camera. She looks best in person!! : )


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

She is so cute!!!!! Love the color and her cut!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! She is such a stylish little girl! Too Cute!


----------

